# Ether's Bane vs. Murkrow



## Arylett Charnoa (Feb 23, 2015)

[size=+2]*Ether's Bane vs Murkrow*[/size]​


Ether's Bane said:


> Challenge for Murkrow.
> 
> Arena inspired by this one.
> 
> ...


*Ether's Bane's active squad*

 *Milenko* the male Skarmory <Sturdy> @ Rocky Helmet
 *Voyde* the female Spiritomb <Pressure>
 *Cyrix* the female Miltank <Scrappy> @ Leftovers
 *Frost* the genderless Cryogonal <Levitate>
 *Gulch* the male Durant <Swarm>
 *Rift* the female Drilbur <Sand Rush>
 *Kallamehr* the male Klefki <Prankster>


*Murkrow's active squad*

 *Bendigeidfran* the male Murkrow <Super Luck>
 *Raigu* the female Mareep <Static>
 *Cat* the female Meowth <Technician>
 *Nikki* the female Numel <Simple>


*Order of Operations*

(1) *Ether's Bane* sends out.

(2) *Murkrow* sends out and issues commands.

(3) *Ether's Bane* issues commands.

(4) Dance party! Would either of you care for a dance? I need to dust the years worth of rust off of my reffing joints and music's the perfect way to get it all off.


----------



## Ether's Bane (Feb 23, 2015)

I'll send out Rift.


----------



## Murkrow (Feb 23, 2015)

I'll send out Cat.

Use Fake Out first. Luckily Meowth knows a couple of moves that are good against ground types. Speed shouldn't be too much of an issue at the moment so lay off on the Icy Winds for now, use Water Pulse instead and hope it gets confused. But use Nasty Plot first, since we might need to use more of either later on.

Fake Out ~ Nasty Plot ~ Water Pulse


----------



## Ether's Bane (Feb 23, 2015)

Protect to block Fake Out, then match Cat with Swords Dance and Brick Break.

Protect ~ Swords Dance ~ Brick Break


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Feb 25, 2015)

[size=+2]*Ether's Bane vs Murkrow*[/size]​ 
[/spoiler]​


Spoiler: Regular Set List






Spoiler: Regular Set List



*(1) Fuwa Fuwa Time (3 actions):* Causes one of the Pokemon, chosen at random, to become attracted until the end of the song, regardless of the opponent's gender.


*(2) Tokimeki Sugar (3 actions):* Changes one of the Pokemon's, chosen at random, ability to Sweet Veil until the end of the song.


*(3) Watashi no Koi wa Hotchikiss (4 actions):* Causes one of the Pokemon, chosen at random, to become confused until the end of the song.


*(4) Tsubasa wo Kudasai (3 actions):* Adds the Flying type to a Pokemon chosen at random until the end of the song. Does not apply to Pokemon that are already Flying-type. This effect causes dual-typed Pokemon to become temporarily triple-typed.


*(5) Curry Nochi Rice (3 actions):* Adds the Fire type to a Pokemon chosen at random until the end of the song. Does not apply to Pokemon that are already Fire-type. This effect causes dual-typed Pokemon to become temporarily triple-typed.


*(6) Tenshi ni Fureta Yo (4 actions):* For the duration of the song, all Pokemon that are not fully evolved become fully evolved. These Pokemon return to their original evolutionary stage at the end of the song.




_In a future several years from now…  six years, to be precise… things are completely different. People hustle and bustle through the streets of Asber, holding their holographic c-phones, being so ridiculously futuristic. But one thing is the same, and that is…

THE PEOPLE’S LOVE FOR MUSIC!

A group of beautiful young Japanese women gather up on a stage with futuristic laser instruments to a massive outdoor stadium of cheering fans. The lead vocalist rouses the crowd and bounces up with great energy, asking them if they are indeed ready to rock. Judging from their boisterous response, one would say they are.

She begins counting to down to their first song…

“1…”

Another young woman, wearing a futuristic red outfit, bumps her way through the crowd.

“2…”

Two trainers accompany her, awkwardly struggling to keep up with her brisk and energetic pace as they grasp their Pokeballs.

“3…”

The red-dressed young woman and the trainers finally arrive at what appears to be a large empty space of floor directly beneath the elevated stage. Perfect for battling! How convenient. The red-dressed woman, our referee, starts prematurely dancing as the two trainers just stare at her for a moment before sending out their Pokemon. The lead vocalist, who was pausing this entire time for dramatic effect, grins excitedly and shouts the last number…

“4!”


Houkago Tea Time kicks off our riveting concert with <Tsubasa wo Kudasai>! And so our battle begins!_


*ROUND 1*


*Ether’s Bane*











*Rift (Drilbur)* <Sand Rush> (F)






  100% | 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  100%

*Status:* Normal.  | *Mood:* Thinking this is a rather… interesting choice of arena.

*Protect ~ Swords Dance ~ Brick Break*


*Murkrow*











*Cat (Meowth)* <Technician> (F)






  100% | 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  100%

*Status:* Normal. | *Mood:* Ready to jam! 

*Fake Out ~ Nasty Plot ~ Water Pulse*​

_*Action One*_
Cat hears the awesome music and begins to dance excitedly. What a glorious way to start your day! But she gets a little too excited, and boisterously bounces so high that it sends her flying high into the air. Whoa! Since when could Cats fly?! Though it is quite a surprise, she decides to use it to her advantage. The Meowth flings herself at Rift in attempts to startle her, but the Drilbur smiles calmly and lifts up her gigantic claws. A transparent light radiates from them, until it forms a circular energy bubble all around her. Cat frantically tries to stop herself, but it is sadly too late. She crashes into the bubble with a near silent (due to to the loudness of the music overriding it) _thud_ and slides back down to earth pathetically. The drummer of the band, seeing this, breaks out laughing. 



Spoiler: Calculations



_______ CALCULATIONS _______

ACTION 1:
Fake Out does 0% DAMAGE, uses 3% ENERGY. 
Cat (Meowth) - Health: 100%, Energy: 97%.
Is Now Normal/Flying-Type.

Rift takes 0% DAMAGE.

Protect does 0% DAMAGE, uses 2% ENERGY.
Rift (Drilbur) - Health: 100%, Energy: 98%,

Cat takes 0% DAMAGE.


_______ CALCULATIONS _______


 
_*Action Two*_
Indignantly, Cat gets her butt right on back up. How humiliating! Even some people in the audience were laughing at her! Cat would show them… she would… hmm… yes… She puts her three-fingered paw to her oversized head and lets the nasty ideas run through her mind. Those sweet thoughts of tearing off one of Rift’s banana-sized claws and throwing it clean at her face like a boomerang… yes. Brilliance.

Rift blinks and stares at her much in the same way that the two trainers stared at their still-dancing referee. What is she doing? Rift is under the impression that this is a battle, not evil genius brain storm time. But then… Rift begins to grow paranoid. What _is_ she scheming, exactly? Whatever it is, she needs to be ready, and match that Cat’s scheming powers with her own brute force. The mole begins to join the referee in dancing to the beat, the music increasing her rhythm as she twirls around to it and flashes her sharp bladelike claws to the audience, grinning confidently. Several people in the crowd cheer at this skillful display and Rift, getting into the spirit of the concert, blows them a kiss. Several girls shout: “Kawaaaai~!” in response.



Spoiler: Calculations



_______ CALCULATIONS_______

ACTION 2:
 Nasty Plot does 0% DAMAGE, uses 2% ENERGY. 
Cat (Meowth) - Health: 100%, Energy: 95%.
Is Now Normal/Flying-Type. +2 Special Attack

Rift takes 0% DAMAGE.

Swords Dance does 0% DAMAGE, uses 2% ENERGY.
Rift (Drilbur) - Health: 100%, Energy: 96%,
+2 Attack

Cat takes 0% DAMAGE.

_______ CALCULATIONS_______





_*Action Three*_
Cat isn’t having that. How can the audience love this banana-fingered mole more than her… a cat? Cats are way more kawaai than moles! And Cat… she is literally a Cat Girl! Enough scheming, it’s time for action! She herself begins to sway a little to the rhythms of the song, But instead of doing something so cliche as dancing, she puts her paws together as several small tendrils of water, swaying slowly to the music, begin to form. Like a delicate sculptor, Cat skillfully directs the tendrils at Rift. The sound waves of the music makes the water streams pulsate through the air rhythmically as it painfully strikes the Drilbur and bathes her in a torrent of liquids. 

Rift shakes herself off unpleasantly, feeling the water disrupting the delicate balances of dirt on her body. She didn’t _ask_ for a shower! The mole is quite irritated and unhesitantly follows her trainer’s command to sock that spotlight-stealing cat one. One claw punches forth and strikes Cat in the chest, then the second one strikes again like a vigorous fist of justice, and rapidly in succession, the fist claw strikes again and karate chops Cat across the forehead. 

In that very moment of karate chopping epicness, the final chord of  _<Tsubasa wo Kudasai>_ ends and the audience cheers even more loudly than before. Cat recoils slightly and falls onto the ground, feeling the sense of strange floatiness she had obtained deflate. Stupid banana claw punching ruined her happy!




Spoiler: Calculations



_______ CALCULATIONS_______


ACTION 3:
Water Pulse (20% Confuse) does 15% DAMAGE, uses 3% ENERGY. 
Cat (Meowth) - Health: 91%, Energy: 92%.
<Technician Boost: 90 Base Power>, Is Now Normal/Flying-Type. +2 Special Attack

Rift takes 15% DAMAGE.

Brick Break does 9% DAMAGE, uses 4% ENERGY
Rift (Drilbur) - Health: 85%, Energy: 92%,
+2 Attack

Cat takes 9% DAMAGE.

CAT (MEOWTH) TOTAL DAMAGE RECEIVED: 9%
RIFT (DRILBUR) TOTAL DAMAGE RECEIVED: 15%


_______ CALCULATIONS_______




*ROUND 1: END*


*Ether’s Bane*











*Rift (Drilbur)* <Sand Rush> (F)






  85% | 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  92%

*Status:* _+2 Attack_.  | *Mood:* Satisfied at her epic karate chopping revenge.

*Protect ~ Swords Dance ~ Brick Break*


*Murkrow*











*Cat (Meowth)* <Technician> (F)






  91% | 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  92%

*Status:* _+2 Special Attack_. | *Mood:* Irritated that she isn’t floaty anymore.

*Fake Out (Blocked) ~ Nasty Plot ~ Water Pulse*​ 
*Notes:*

- *Fake Out* was blocked by *Protect.*

- _<Tsubasa wo Kudasai>_ was chosen by the RNG as the song that Houkago Tea Time would be playing this round, and changed *Cat* into a _Normal/Flying-type_ for the entirety of Round 1. This means that *Break Break* had neutral effectiveness.

- _<Tsubasa wo Kudasai>_ has now ended, and *Cat* has returned back to being _Normal-type_.


*Order of Operations:*

(1) *Ether’s Bane* issues commands.

(2) *Murkrow* issues commands.

(3) I continue to dance awkwardly in front of you two.


----------



## Ether's Bane (Feb 27, 2015)

Spam Brick Break, unless Cat Protects. In that case, use Swords Dance.

Brick Break/Swords Dance ~ Brick Break/Swords Dance ~ Brick Break/Swords Dance


----------



## Murkrow (Feb 28, 2015)

Start off with one more Water Pulse. Use Hypnosis and then Dream Eater, unless Hypnosis failed in which case use Water Pulse again.

Water Pulse ~ Hypnosis ~ Dream Eater/Water Pulse


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Mar 3, 2015)

[size=+2]*Ether's Bane vs Murkrow*[/size]

[/spoiler]​


Spoiler: Regular Set List






Spoiler: Regular Set List



*(1) Fuwa Fuwa Time (3 actions):* Causes one of the Pokemon, chosen at random, to become attracted until the end of the song, regardless of the opponent's gender.


*(2) Tokimeki Sugar (3 actions):* Changes one of the Pokemon's, chosen at random, ability to Sweet Veil until the end of the song.


*(3) Watashi no Koi wa Hotchikiss (4 actions):* Causes one of the Pokemon, chosen at random, to become confused until the end of the song.


*(4) Tsubasa wo Kudasai (3 actions):* Adds the Flying type to a Pokemon chosen at random until the end of the song. Does not apply to Pokemon that are already Flying-type. This effect causes dual-typed Pokemon to become temporarily triple-typed.


*(5) Curry Nochi Rice (3 actions):* Adds the Fire type to a Pokemon chosen at random until the end of the song. Does not apply to Pokemon that are already Fire-type. This effect causes dual-typed Pokemon to become temporarily triple-typed.


*(6) Tenshi ni Fureta Yo (4 actions):* For the duration of the song, all Pokemon that are not fully evolved become fully evolved. These Pokemon return to their original evolutionary stage at the end of the song.




_The fun has only just begun.

The trainers utter their commands rather bluntly to their Pokemon before the next song blares them out completely… before those excitable young ladies of Houkago Tea Time raise their instruments (or fingers in the case of the keyboardist) and begin to play their next song. It is a calmer melody, and the audience raise their hands and begins to wave them slowly to the beat.

<Tenshi Ni Fureta Yo> is quite memorizing, even to the referee who joins the crowd and inattentively disregards the battle for several minutes, before she starts to notice something… not right.

Cat starts to glow with a white hue. She feels calmer, stronger, and.. more adult just   hearing this song. How immature it was of her to be so riled up just because she couldn’t be floaty, or some silly Drilbur was stealing her thunder. Her body grows larger as she assumes a more quadrupedal stance, evolving into a Persian. The referee and both trainers do a double take. Just what in the…?

But it isn’t just Cat. The glow appears on Rift’s body as well, and she too grows larger, her claws becoming as shiny and sharp as fine steel. Oooh man, her karate chopping epicness would be even MORE awesome now! Soon, the Drilbur had evolved into an Excadrill, and Arylett stares up at Houkago Tea Time in awe. Just what kind of gods are these adorable women?!_


*ROUND 2*


*Ether’s Bane*











*Rift (Excadrill)* <Sand Rush> (F)






  85% | 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  92%

*Status:* _+2 Attack_.  | *Mood:* Satisfied at her epic karate chopping revenge.

*Brick Break/Swords Dance (if Protect is used) x3*


*Murkrow*











*Cat (Persian)* <Technician> (F)






  91% | 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  92%

*Status:* _+2 Special Attack_. | *Mood:* Irritated that she isn’t floaty anymore.

*Water Pulse ~ Hypnosis ~ Dream Eater/Water Pulse (if Hypnosis fails)*​ 

_*Action One*_
The new Persian stretches out her body and purrs, then winks at one particular audience member who merely proclaims “BURIGU NEKO KAWWAAAI~! KURIKU BUTTU!” or whatever it is that Japanese people sound like when they are trying to speak English. So what if her competition had also evolved? She is so maturely mature now, so much a beautiful tan panther of a beast, that Rift can’t possibly hope to stop the sploosh of her liquids. This time, she closes her eyes and lets the rhythm of the calm melody reverberate against the gem on her forehead. The tendrils of water gather up at the base of her forehead and blast forth at the Excadrill, this time dancing through the air seamlessly to the music. It is poetry in motion. The liquid tendrils sploosh and douse Rift, who notes that even with her fancy new metal, water is still highly unpleasant. Rift charges towards her opponent with her metallic claws at the ready to deliver another swift ass-kicking of karate chop justice. The mole lifts up the big meaty slabs of paw and strikes Cat once in the side, then again on the back, and finally punches through at her chest. That has got to hurt.



Spoiler: Calculations



_______ CALCULATIONS _______

ACTION 1:
Water Pulse (20% Confuse) does 15% DAMAGE, uses 3% ENERGY. 
Cat (Persian) - Health: 79%, Energy: 89%.
<Technician Boost: 90 Base Power> <+2 Special Attack>

Rift takes 15% DAMAGE.

Brick Break does 12% DAMAGE, uses 4% ENERGY.
Rift (Excadrill) - Health: 70%, Energy: 88%,
<+2 Attack>

Cat takes 12% DAMAGE.


_______ CALCULATIONS _______


 
_*Action Two*_
But it doesn’t really hurt all that much, did it? Notes a cocky Cat. Not as much as her delicately artistic Water Pulse hurt Rift, who is still trying to shake off the water after delivering her assault. Still, that Excadrill is too violent for her own good, isn’t she? She needs to relax a little... The Persian’s gem begins to glow an eery crimson, its light waves disrupting the air around it very discordantly. Rift finds her eyes drawn to it… and shuffles closer and closer to the Persian… ha ha! Stupid plebeian crea…

...ture?

Soon enough, the cocky Cat finds herself on the end of yet another swift volley of chops from the Excadrill, all three of them aimed at the gem on her forehead. She closes her eyes and shakes her head, recoiling in unpleasant surprise. Rift grins once again as she gets the better of that “mature” feline. Did she really think such a cheap trick would work on the Steel Judo Master Rift? One of the guitarists in the band flinches unpleasantly in sympathy for Cat. 





Spoiler: Calculations



_______ CALCULATIONS_______

ACTION 2:
Hypnosis (60% Sleep) does 0% DAMAGE, uses 2% ENERGY. 
Cat (Persian) - Health: 67%, Energy: 87%.

Rift takes 0% DAMAGE.

Brick Break does 12% DAMAGE, uses 4% ENERGY.
Rift (Excadrill) - Health: 70%, Energy: 84%,
<+2 Attack>

Cat takes 12% DAMAGE.

_______ CALCULATIONS_______





_*Action Three*_
Okay, so that… did not work. In fact, Cat is starting to get a little tired of these punches. So she decides to stay tried-and-true, fighting fist with water! That’s how the saying goes, right? Right! The Excadrill can’t keep up with the finesse of the liquids forming at the base of Cat’s gem, the tendrils dancing and slithering extremely unpleasantly into her delicately maintained skin. Rift is knocked back a little and looks up to see the keyboardist now siding with Cat too, appreciating the beauty of her attacks. Why was everyone turning against her? She’s kicking the most ass, dammit! Another punch, ANOTHER FIST THROUGH THAT CAT’S FACE! Rift continues with the onslaught of violence and triple punches Cat in various areas of her body painfully. (Mostly the face, of course. That’s her favorite spot to hit) However, this only elicits more sympathy from both the band and the crowd, which begin to jeer a bit at Rift’s violent tactics. A happy anime girl concert is no place for such brawling!



Spoiler: Calculations



_______ CALCULATIONS_______


ACTION 3:
Water Pulse (20% Confuse) does 15% DAMAGE, uses 3% ENERGY. 
Cat (Persian) - Health: 55%, Energy: 84%.
<Technician Boost: 90 Base Power> <+2 Special Attack>

Rift takes 15% DAMAGE.

Brick Break does 12% DAMAGE, uses 4% ENERGY.
Rift (Excadrill) - Health: 55%, Energy: 80%,
<+2 Attack>

Cat takes 12% DAMAGE.

CAT (PERSIAN) TOTAL DAMAGE RECEIVED: 36%
RIFT (EXCADRILL) TOTAL DAMAGE RECEIVED: 30%


_______ CALCULATIONS_______




*ROUND 2: END*


*Ether’s Bane*











*Rift (Excadrill)* <Sand Rush> (F)






  55% | 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 80%

*Status:* _+2 Attack_, _Fully Evolved (1 one action)_  | *Mood:* Getting kind of tired, in disbelief that the crowd doesn’t think she’s awesome anymore.

*Brick Break ~ Brick Break ~ Brick Break*


*Murkrow*











*Cat (Persian)* <Technician> (F)






  55% | 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  84%

*Status:* _+2 Special Attack_, _Fully Evolved (1 one action)_ | *Mood:* Starting to get a really big headache from being socked so many times in the head.

*Water Pulse ~ Hypnosis [failed] ~ Water Pulse*​ 
*Notes:*

- *Hypnosis* failed to connect.

- _<Tenshi ni Fureta Yo>_ (4 actions duration) was chosen by the RNG as the song that Houkago Tea Time would be playing this round. It has fully evolved both Pokemon. (*Cat* is now a Persian, *Rift* is an Excadrill) The song’s still going on, *so on the first action of both of your commands, you will have access to their evolved forms’ movepool.* Use it well!


*Order of Operations:*

(1) *Murkow* issues commands.

(2) *Ether’s Bane* issues commands.

(3) I begin to worship Houkago Tea Time as the Gods of Our Known Universe and wonder where the hell I can get some of that musical evolving magic for myself.


----------



## Murkrow (Mar 5, 2015)

Persian doesn't know many more moves than Meowth that'll be good against an Excadrill. I'll have to start weakening its stats in case I need to use a different Pokémon, but Icy Wind isn't as good an option as it was before.

I'm going to have to just carry on with the Water Pulses and hope for the best, but sneak in a Mud Slap first. It's probably an even worse choice than Icy Wind but at least it has better accuracy. I don't want to miss again after Hypnosis failed.

Mud Slap ~ Water Pulse ~ Water Pulse


----------



## Ether's Bane (Mar 6, 2015)

Just carry on with a barrage of Brick Breaks.

Brick Break ~ Brick Break ~ Brick Break


----------



## Eifie (Mar 25, 2015)

Spoiler: Setlist



*Regular Setlist*


 Fuwa Fuwa Time (3 actions): Causes one of the Pokemon, chosen at random, to become attracted until the end of the song, regardless of the opponent's gender.
 Tokimeki Sugar (3 actions): Changes one of the Pokemon's, chosen at random, ability to Sweet Veil until the end of the song.
 Watashi no Koi wa Hotchikiss (4 actions): Causes one of the Pokemon, chosen at random, to become confused until the end of the song.
 Tsubasa wo Kudasai (3 actions): Adds the Flying type to a Pokemon chosen at random until the end of the song. Does not apply to Pokemon that are already Flying-type. This effect causes dual-typed Pokemon to become temporarily triple-typed.
 Curry Nochi Rice (3 actions): Adds the Fire type to a Pokemon chosen at random until the end of the song. Does not apply to Pokemon that are already Fire-type. This effect causes dual-typed Pokemon to become temporarily triple-typed.
 *Tenshi ni Fureta Yo* (4 actions): For the duration of the song, all Pokemon that are not fully evolved become fully evolved. These Pokemon return to their original evolutionary stage at the end of the song.

*Encore Setlist*


 Gohan wa Okazu (3 actions): Grants a 25% power boost to all attacks by Pokemon introduced in Gen 2 until the end of the song.
 U&I (4 actions): Changes one of the Pokemon's, chosen at random, ability to Parental Bond until the end of the song.
 Pure Pure Heart (4 actions): At the beginning and end of the song, Heart Swap will be inflicted on both Pokemon.




*Round Three*​
*Ether's Bane* (2/2 left)

*Rift* 
*Ability*: Sand Rush
*Health*: 55%
*Energy*: 80%
*Status*: Getting kind of tired, in disbelief that the crowd doesn’t think she’s awesome anymore. _+2 Attack_.
*Commands*: Brick Break ~ Brick Break ~ Brick Break

*Murkrow* (2/2 left)

*Cat* 
*Ability*: Technician
*Health*: 55%
*Energy*: 84%
*Status*: Starting to get a really big headache from being socked so many times in the head. _+2 Special Attack_.
*Commands*: Mud-Slap ~ Water Pulse ~ Water Pulse

------------------------------​
Cat the cat studies her opponent with her head tilted oh-so-slyly to one side, grinning an oh-so-sneaky grin as she scrapes up a clump of dirt with her newly-elongated and manicured nails. Gleefully allowing bits of mud to stick beneath evolution's oh-so-generous gift to her, she launches the blob of filth straight up at Rift's eyes, cackling to herself all the while. It's just a bit of dirt, but apparently Cat is exceptional in her dirt-handling skills. Who knew? Rift bellows out in surprise as she finds her vision suddenly clouded with mud, her attempts to clear it out with her blades only grinding it in further. At least she didn't stab herself in the eye-- ow. Maybe she did.

One eye swollen and red, both eyes watering, the Excadrill nonetheless prepares her scythes, forcing Fighting-type energy into the tips as she charges forward and manages to stumble into her opponent. Blades honed to a fine point from her dance earlier, she swipes the left one, then the right into Cat's side, a twinge of satisfaction accompanying the twinge of pain in her eye as Cat yowls in surprise, knocked back into the bottom of the stage from the blow.

The band chooses this moment to start belting out a new song, and Cat has no idea what the words mean but it's suddenly making her notice that Rift is quite the handsome lad... wait... no, what? Cat looks down at her newly-shrunken paws, then back up at her opponent (who happens to be quite the handsome lass, thank you very much) in horror. What have these evolutions been doing to her hormones?! What's _happening_ to her? As she struggles with this deep existential crisis, Rift brandishes her now-tiny blades and dashes blindly into the stage, falling back with a tiny _oof_ as she totally underestimates her new loss of weight from devolution.

Cat somehow manages not to notice this slip-up at all, lost in her own thoughts. In fact, she's completely content to just sit there, visions of cupids and hearts and oh-so-handsome Drilbur swimming through her head, as Rift recovers herself enough to run the right way this time, slamming Cat into the stage again with her blades. Perhaps she even enjoys it. She might as well, while she's opening her mind to all these new possibilities anyway. 

------------------------------​
*Ether's Bane* (2/2 left)

*Rift* 
*Ability*: Sand Rush
*Health*: 49%
*Energy*: 68%
*Status*: Furiously blinking mud out of her eyes. _+2 Attack, -1 Accuracy_.
*Used*: Brick Break ~ Brick Break (missed) ~ Brick Break

*Murkrow* (2/2 left)

*Cat* 
*Ability*: Technician
*Health*: 29%
*Energy*: 81%
*Status*: Strangely into all this... Severely infatuated (50% chance of failure). _+2 Special Attack_.
*Used*: Mud-Slap ~ [infatuated] ~ [infatuated]

*Arena Status*

 _Fuwa Fuwa Time_ is playing (1 more action). As a result, Cat is severely infatuated with Rift for the next action.

*Damage and Energy*

Rift's Health: 55% - 6% (Mud-Slap) = 49%
Rift's Energy: 80% - 4% (Brick Break) - 4% (Brick Break) - 4% (Brick Break) = 68%
Cat's Health: 55% - 13% (Brick Break) - 13% (Brick Break) = 29%
Cat's Energy:  84% - 3% (Mud-Slap) = 81%

*Notes*

 I've let Butterfree know about the broken sprites, so hopefully those will be fixed soon.
 It seems like this is an outdoor stadium, so there was mud available for Mud-Slap. Let me know if I'm wrong here.
 On the second action, both Pokémon devolved since the song changed. Fuwa Fuwa Time started playing, causing Cat to become severely attracted to Rift.
 I'm not sure what severity you wanted the infatuation caused by Fuwa Fuwa Time to be? I just went with severe (and assumed you just wanted it to stay that way the entire time regardless of damage), but...
 Either way, Cat was definitely unable to move the second and third action due to attraction. (p.s. I don't think I've ever written attraction before and I'm finding this way too hilarious. Be glad I didn't make Cat's end-of-round-status "I have the weirdest boner right now" like I was tempted to ehe)
 Thanks to the Mud-Slap, Rift's Brick Break missed the second action.
 The accuracy reduction from Mud-Slap will wear off sometime next round. I'm just going to go with what seems right next round, but if you want to know in advance I can give you a number.
 *Ether's Bane* posts commands first next round.


----------



## Ether's Bane (Mar 26, 2015)

Spam Brick Break again, but if Cat uses Protect, use Swords Dance.

Brick Break/Swords Dance ~ Brick Break/Swords Dance ~ Brick Break/Swords Dance


----------



## Murkrow (Mar 27, 2015)

Use water pulse some more. If you still have the will by the third action, use protect to drag the battle out a bit longer. We might get lucky!

Water Pulse ~ Water Pulse ~ Protect


----------



## Eifie (Mar 28, 2015)

Spoiler: Setlist



*Regular Setlist*


 *Fuwa Fuwa Time* (3 actions): Causes one of the Pokemon, chosen at random, to become attracted until the end of the song, regardless of the opponent's gender.
 Tokimeki Sugar (3 actions): Changes one of the Pokemon's, chosen at random, ability to Sweet Veil until the end of the song.
 Watashi no Koi wa Hotchikiss (4 actions): Causes one of the Pokemon, chosen at random, to become confused until the end of the song.
 Tsubasa wo Kudasai (3 actions): Adds the Flying type to a Pokemon chosen at random until the end of the song. Does not apply to Pokemon that are already Flying-type. This effect causes dual-typed Pokemon to become temporarily triple-typed.
 Curry Nochi Rice (3 actions): Adds the Fire type to a Pokemon chosen at random until the end of the song. Does not apply to Pokemon that are already Fire-type. This effect causes dual-typed Pokemon to become temporarily triple-typed.
 Tenshi ni Fureta Yo (4 actions): For the duration of the song, all Pokemon that are not fully evolved become fully evolved. These Pokemon return to their original evolutionary stage at the end of the song.

*Encore Setlist*


 Gohan wa Okazu (3 actions): Grants a 25% power boost to all attacks by Pokemon introduced in Gen 2 until the end of the song.
 U&I (4 actions): Changes one of the Pokemon's, chosen at random, ability to Parental Bond until the end of the song.
 Pure Pure Heart (4 actions): At the beginning and end of the song, Heart Swap will be inflicted on both Pokemon.




*Round Four*​
*Ether's Bane* (2/2 left)

*Rift* 
*Ability*: Sand Rush
*Health*: 49%
*Energy*: 68%
*Status*: Furiously blinking mud out of her eyes. _+2 Attack, -1 Accuracy_.
*Commands*: Brick Break / Swords Dance ~ Brick Break / Swords Dance ~ Brick Break / Swords Dance

*Murkrow* (2/2 left)

*Cat* 
*Ability*: Technician
*Health*: 29%
*Energy*: 81%
*Status*: Strangely into all this... Severely infatuated (50% chance of failure). _+2 Special Attack_.
*Commands*: Water Pulse ~ Water Pulse ~ Protect

------------------------------​
Licking a forepaw as she cocks her head to one side, Cat eyes her opponent and oh-so-seductively blows several rings of water in her direction, shimmering droplets of condensation gathering on each so that they increase in size as they get closer and closer. The rings strike Rift one by one, echoing strangely in her ears, each buffeting her back just a little more. Rift is left soaking wet and shivering, and while the water washes a lot of the mud on her face away, the little bit that's left drips frustratingly right into her eyes just as she's preparing to throw herself at Cat the cat, and she ends up blundering into the stage _again_. Ugh! The Drilbur shakes herself angrily and quickly blinks the last traces of mud from her eyes before turning to glare furiously at her foe.

The music pauses for a moment, and just like that, Cat snaps out of her lovestruck trance. What could she possibly have been thinking?! This is disgusting! She's not into _Drilbur_! Ew! The band starts up again with a new song, and suddenly Rift becomes wreathed in flames. Cat blinks. That's kind of weird.

Not that she's still _into_ Rift or anything, but maybe Cat should do her opponent a favour and put that weird fire out. She quickly breathes out another stream of vaporous rings, but as wave after wave of water batters the Drilbur back, the flames don't seem to weaken. In fact, Rift seems to be in more pain than ever as she rolls around on the ground in agony, hands covering her ears. Cat blinks again. That's also kind of weird.

Rift soon recovers herself, panting heavily from the effort, and aims her blades for Cat once again, more successfully this time. She strikes the Meowth first with the left blades and then with the right, grinning to herself as Cat cries out and stumbles back in pain. In fact, she might just do it again— but quick as a flash, Cat envelops herself in a transparent bubble bound to make any of Rift's next attempts at a repeat show pointless. The Drilbur settles for dancing along with the music, her flames glowing ever-brighter as she spins and twirls and takes a few short but ungraceful breaks to sharpen her scythes.

------------------------------​
*Ether's Bane* (2/2 left)

*Rift* 
*Ability*: Sand Rush
*Health*: 14%
*Energy*: 58%
*Status*: Inspecting her new flaming claws. Temporarily part Fire-type. _+4 Attack_.
*Used*: Brick Break (missed) ~ Brick Break ~ Swords Dance

*Murkrow* (2/2 left)

*Cat* 
*Ability*: Technician
*Health*: 16%
*Energy*: 69%
*Status*: Not quite sure what's going on here. _+2 Special Attack_.
*Used*: Water Pulse ~ Water Pulse ~ Protect

*Arena Status*

 _Curry Nochi Rice_ is playing (1 more action). Rift is a Ground/Fire type for the duration of the song.

*Damage and Energy*

Rift's Health: 49% - 15% (Water Pulse) - 20% (Water Pulse) = 14%
Rift's Energy: 68% - 4% (Brick Break) - 4% (Brick Break) - 2% (Swords Dance) = 58%
Cat's Health: 29% - 13% (Brick Break) = 16%
Cat's Energy: 81% - 5% (Water Pulse) - 5% (Water Pulse) - 2% (Protect) = 69%

*Notes*

 I should have charged 1% more energy for Mud-Slap last round since Technician directly affected its BP. I've fixed that now.
 Curry Nochi Rice started playing on the second action, removing Cat's attraction and giving Rift a secondary Fire type.
 Clearly Murkrow has been making proper offerings to the RNGods; Cat wasn't attracted the first action, Rift's first Brick Break missed _again_, and Curry Nochi Rice made Water Pulse even more powerful.
 The accuracy drop from Mud-Slap faded after the first action since the Water Pulse helped wash a lot of the mud away.
 *Murkrow* posts commands first next round.


----------



## Murkrow (Mar 28, 2015)

Use Water Pulse! One more might just do it. Though use nasty plot again if she uses protect. Then carry on with the pulses!

Water Pulse/Nasty Plot ~ Water Pulse ~ Water Pulse


----------



## Ether's Bane (Mar 28, 2015)

You're slower, and Protect would be a poor choice, as you'd be vulnerable to the next Water Pulse off a +4 Special Attack, so if you're still conscious, use Swagger, then Rest, then Sleep Talk.

Swagger ~ Rest ~ Sleep Talk


----------



## Eifie (Mar 28, 2015)

Spoiler: Setlist



*Regular Setlist*


 Fuwa Fuwa Time (3 actions): Causes one of the Pokemon, chosen at random, to become attracted until the end of the song, regardless of the opponent's gender.
 Tokimeki Sugar (3 actions): Changes one of the Pokemon's, chosen at random, ability to Sweet Veil until the end of the song.
 Watashi no Koi wa Hotchikiss (4 actions): Causes one of the Pokemon, chosen at random, to become confused until the end of the song.
 Tsubasa wo Kudasai (3 actions): Adds the Flying type to a Pokemon chosen at random until the end of the song. Does not apply to Pokemon that are already Flying-type. This effect causes dual-typed Pokemon to become temporarily triple-typed.
 *Curry Nochi Rice* (3 actions): Adds the Fire type to a Pokemon chosen at random until the end of the song. Does not apply to Pokemon that are already Fire-type. This effect causes dual-typed Pokemon to become temporarily triple-typed.
 Tenshi ni Fureta Yo (4 actions): For the duration of the song, all Pokemon that are not fully evolved become fully evolved. These Pokemon return to their original evolutionary stage at the end of the song.

*Encore Setlist*


 Gohan wa Okazu (3 actions): Grants a 25% power boost to all attacks by Pokemon introduced in Gen 2 until the end of the song.
 U&I (4 actions): Changes one of the Pokemon's, chosen at random, ability to Parental Bond until the end of the song.
 Pure Pure Heart (4 actions): At the beginning and end of the song, Heart Swap will be inflicted on both Pokemon.




*Round Five*​
*Ether's Bane* (2/2 left)

*Rift* 
*Ability*: Sand Rush
*Health*: 14%
*Energy*: 58%
*Status*: Inspecting her new flaming claws. Temporarily part Fire-type. _+4 Attack_.
*Commands*: Swagger ~ Rest ~ Sleep Talk

*Murkrow* (2/2 left)

*Cat* 
*Ability*: Technician
*Health*: 16%
*Energy*: 69%
*Status*: Not quite sure what's going on here. _+2 Special Attack_.
*Commands*: Water Pulse / Nasty Plot ~ Water Pulse ~ Water Pulse

------------------------------​
Without missing a beat, Cat blows out yet another rhythmic series of water rings, each one forming exactly on time with the tempo of the song. Pulse after pulse strikes the hapless Drilbur, and partway through she sways on the spot and then simply gives in, slumping sideways to the wet ground beneath her. A moment later the band members lay down their instruments and Rift's flames fade away, leaving her looking almost pathetically shrunken. As applause rises out from the audience, Cat sits back and puffs out her chest in pride, imagining that they're all cheering for her.

------------------------------​
*Ether's Bane* (1/2 left)

*Rift* 
*Ability*: Sand Rush
*Health*: 0%
*Energy*: 58%
*Status*: Knocked out!
*Used*: nothing

*Murkrow* (2/2 left)

*Cat* 
*Ability*: Technician
*Health*: 16%
*Energy*: 64%
*Status*: Smug. _+2 Special Attack_.
*Used*: Water Pulse

*Arena Status*

 The band is between songs.

*Damage and Energy*

Rift's Health: 14% - 20% (Water Pulse) = 0%
Rift's Energy: 58%
Cat's Health: 16%
Cat's Energy: 69% - 5% (Water Pulse) = 64%

*Notes*

 I'm not sure if you want me to randomize the song and tell you now, or do it when I post the next round? I'm assuming it'll be the latter.
 *Ether's Bane* sends out and posts commands, then Murkrow posts commands.


----------



## Ether's Bane (Mar 29, 2015)

Getting KO'd is no fun.

Getting KO'd while commanding second is even less fun.

Nevertheless, it's not over yet.

I'll send out Gulch.

Spam Iron Head, but use Sandstorm if Cat uses Protect.

Iron Head/Sandstorm ~ Iron Head/Sandstorm ~ Iron Head/Sandstorm


----------



## Murkrow (Mar 29, 2015)

Looks like water pulse is still the best way to deal damage. Do that. Though if you're still up and fighting after the first action, use protect, then sunny day.


Water Pulse ~ Protect ~ Sunny Day


----------



## Eifie (Mar 29, 2015)

Spoiler: Setlist



*Regular Setlist*


 Fuwa Fuwa Time (3 actions): Causes one of the Pokemon, chosen at random, to become attracted until the end of the song, regardless of the opponent's gender.
 Tokimeki Sugar (3 actions): Changes one of the Pokemon's, chosen at random, ability to Sweet Veil until the end of the song.
 Watashi no Koi wa Hotchikiss (4 actions): Causes one of the Pokemon, chosen at random, to become confused until the end of the song.
 Tsubasa wo Kudasai (3 actions): Adds the Flying type to a Pokemon chosen at random until the end of the song. Does not apply to Pokemon that are already Flying-type. This effect causes dual-typed Pokemon to become temporarily triple-typed.
 Curry Nochi Rice (3 actions): Adds the Fire type to a Pokemon chosen at random until the end of the song. Does not apply to Pokemon that are already Fire-type. This effect causes dual-typed Pokemon to become temporarily triple-typed.
 Tenshi ni Fureta Yo (4 actions): For the duration of the song, all Pokemon that are not fully evolved become fully evolved. These Pokemon return to their original evolutionary stage at the end of the song.

*Encore Setlist*


 Gohan wa Okazu (3 actions): Grants a 25% power boost to all attacks by Pokemon introduced in Gen 2 until the end of the song.
 U&I (4 actions): Changes one of the Pokemon's, chosen at random, ability to Parental Bond until the end of the song.
 Pure Pure Heart (4 actions): At the beginning and end of the song, Heart Swap will be inflicted on both Pokemon.




*Round Six*​
*Ether's Bane* (1/2 left)

*Gulch* 
*Ability*: Swarm
*Health*: 100%
*Energy*: 100%
*Status*: Overwhelmed by all the noise.
*Commands*: Iron Head / Sandstorm ~ Iron Head / Sandstorm ~ Iron Head / Sandstorm

*Murkrow* (2/2 left)

*Cat* 
*Ability*: Technician
*Health*: 16%
*Energy*: 64%
*Status*: Smug. _+2 Special Attack_.
*Commands*: Water Pulse ~ Protect ~ Sunny Day

------------------------------​
Gulch the Durant pops out of his Poké Ball to the sound of... he doesn't even know what, as the band starts up again. All he knows is that it hurts his head a _lot_ and his vision is swimming and he's not really sure where he is and what's going on. Why is his trainer so into live concerts, anyway? This is ridiculous! Struggling to make sense of what's going on around him, the Durant lunges toward a blurry shape in front of him that he hopes is his target... but unfortunately it's another concertgoer, who screeches something at him that he doesn't understand and whacks him on the head hard with her umbrella. The burst of watery rings that hits him a second later does nothing to help him sort out his disorientation; instead the pulses echo strangely in his head, causing him even more agony.

Cat giggles to herself as she swiftly throws up a transparent bubble around herself, just in case her attack might have given her location away, but it turns out to have been a waste of time as the hapless ant charges straight into the stage and bounces back with a pained cry. Disappointed, she lets her shield down... and looks up again to see the ant finally staring straight at her, a glimmer of comprehension in his eyes. The metal covering on his head glows brightly as he leaps at Cat, bashing his head straight into her side. The force throws Cat clear across the arena with a yowl of agony and she lies there panting for a moment, not sure if she has the strength to get back up. Deciding to leave that effort for later, she looks up at the sky, the coin on her forehead glowing brightly, and then sun brightens in response. The clouds above them part as the heat of the sun beats down more strongly than ever, and Cat allows herself a moment to relax where she is and just revel in the warmth on her fur.

------------------------------​
*Ether's Bane* (1/2 left)

*Gulch* 
*Ability*: Swarm
*Health*: 83%
*Energy*: 94%
*Status*: Frustrated beyond belief. Severely confused (50% chance of failure).
*Used*: [confused] ~ [confused] ~ Iron Head

*Murkrow* (2/2 left)

*Cat* 
*Ability*: Technician
*Health*: 6%
*Energy*: 52%
*Status*: You can't... catch... me... _+2 Special Attack_.
*Used*: Water Pulse ~ Protect ~ Sunny Day

*Arena Status*

 _Watashi no Koi wa Hotchikiss_ is playing (1 more action).
 The sunlight is strong (9 more actions).

*Damage and Energy*

Gulch's Health: 100% - 3% (confusefail) - 11% (Water Pulse) - 3% (confusefail) = 83%
Gulch's Energy: 100% - 1% (confusefail) - 1% (confusefail) - 4% (Iron Head) = 94%
Cat's Health: 16% - 10% (Iron Head) = 6%
Cat's Energy: 64% - 5% (Water Pulse) - 2% (Protect) - 5% (Sunny Day) = 52%

*Notes*

 The next song was Watashi no Koi wa Hotchikiss, which caused Gulch to become severely confused. As with the attraction before, since neither of you said anything otherwise, his confusion chance will stay as it is until the end of the song.
 *Murkrow* posts commands, then Ether's Bane.


----------



## Murkrow (Mar 29, 2015)

Water Pulse won't be of as much use for much longer, but not many of our other moves will be very effective. If a sandstorm gets set up we might want to use a 100% accuracy move. Swift's not going to be very good, so use shock wave. If a sandstorm gets set up and you're still standing on the third action, use Sunny Day again.

Shock Wave ~ Shock Wave ~ Shock Wave/Sunny Day


----------



## Ether's Bane (Mar 30, 2015)

You'll be able to take a Shock Wave, so use Sandstorm, then Iron Head. If Cat is still conscious, Iron Head again.

Sandstorm ~ Iron Head ~ Iron Head


----------



## Eifie (Mar 31, 2015)

Spoiler: Setlist



*Regular Setlist*


 Fuwa Fuwa Time (3 actions): Causes one of the Pokemon, chosen at random, to become attracted until the end of the song, regardless of the opponent's gender.
 Tokimeki Sugar (3 actions): Changes one of the Pokemon's, chosen at random, ability to Sweet Veil until the end of the song.
 *Watashi no Koi wa Hotchikiss* (4 actions): Causes one of the Pokemon, chosen at random, to become confused until the end of the song.
 Tsubasa wo Kudasai (3 actions): Adds the Flying type to a Pokemon chosen at random until the end of the song. Does not apply to Pokemon that are already Flying-type. This effect causes dual-typed Pokemon to become temporarily triple-typed.
 Curry Nochi Rice (3 actions): Adds the Fire type to a Pokemon chosen at random until the end of the song. Does not apply to Pokemon that are already Fire-type. This effect causes dual-typed Pokemon to become temporarily triple-typed.
 Tenshi ni Fureta Yo (4 actions): For the duration of the song, all Pokemon that are not fully evolved become fully evolved. These Pokemon return to their original evolutionary stage at the end of the song.

*Encore Setlist*


 Gohan wa Okazu (3 actions): Grants a 25% power boost to all attacks by Pokemon introduced in Gen 2 until the end of the song.
 U&I (4 actions): Changes one of the Pokemon's, chosen at random, ability to Parental Bond until the end of the song.
 Pure Pure Heart (4 actions): At the beginning and end of the song, Heart Swap will be inflicted on both Pokemon.




*Round Seven*​
*Ether's Bane* (1/2 left)

*Gulch* 
*Ability*: Swarm
*Health*: 83%
*Energy*: 94%
*Status*: Frustrated beyond belief. Severely confused (50% chance of failure).
*Commands*: Sandstorm ~ Iron Head ~ Iron Head

*Murkrow* (2/2 left)

*Cat* 
*Ability*: Technician
*Health*: 6%
*Energy*: 52%
*Status*: You can't... catch... me... _+2 Special Attack_.
*Commands*: Shock Wave ~ Shock Wave ~ Shock Wave / Sunny Day

------------------------------​
Gulch's brief moment of clarity quickly fades away, and he tries to whirl around impressively to whip up a sandstorm that he'd been more comfortable in but ends up just whirling himself into the ground instead. Ow. Why do these things keep happening to him?! And then several waves of electricity wash over him, static crackling madly between his joints, and all the pulses of flashing light combined with the raucous screaming of the band serve only to disorient him even more.

But then... blessed silence. The band stops for a few seconds, flipping their sheet music to the next piece, before launching into something much less jarring and loud. In fact, it's almost soothing... a strange, sweet scent accompanies the music, drifting toward him on the wind, and when he looks up he realizes it's coming from his opponent, who he can now perceive clear as day. Grinning to himself, he focuses on the metal plates on his head one last time until they start reflecting the sunlight more brightly than ever, and then barrels across the platform to meet his foe head-to-head. The blow throws her backward with a weak cry, and Cat's limbs twitch for just a brief second before she succumbs to unconsciousness.

------------------------------​
*Ether's Bane* (1/2 left)

*Gulch* 
*Ability*: Swarm
*Health*: 69%
*Energy*: 89%
*Status*: Relieved.
*Used*: [confused] ~ Iron Head

*Murkrow* (1/2 left)

*Cat* 
*Ability*: Technician Sweet Veil
*Health*: 0%
*Energy*: 46%
*Status*: Knocked out!
*Used*: Shock Wave ~ nothing

*Arena Status*

 _Tokimeki Sugar_ is playing (2 more actions).
 The sunlight is strong (7 more actions).

*Damage and Energy*

Gulch's Health: 83% - 11% (Shock Wave) - 3% (confusefail) = 69%
Gulch's Energy: 94% - 1% (confusefail) - 4% (Iron Head) = 89%
Cat's Health: 6% - 10% (Iron Head) = 0%
Cat's Energy: 52% - 6% (Shock Wave) = 46%

*Notes*

 sighs @ RNG on Gulch's behalf
 Tokimeki Sugar changed Cat's ability to Sweet Veil, so I guess it won't be doing anything else for the next two actions.
 *Murkrow* sends out, then Ether's Bane posts commands, then Murkrow posts commands.


----------



## Murkrow (Mar 31, 2015)

I'm sending out Nikki


----------



## Ether's Bane (Apr 1, 2015)

Spam Stone Edge, unless Nikki uses a damaging Fire-type move. Should that happen, use Protect.

Stone Edge/Protect ~ Stone Edge/Protect ~ Stone Edge/Protect


----------



## Murkrow (Apr 1, 2015)

Spam lava plume!

Lava Plume ~ Lava Plume ~ Lava Plume


----------



## Ether's Bane (Apr 1, 2015)

Murkrow said:


> Spam lava plume!
> 
> Lava Plume ~ Lava Plume ~ Lava Plume


OH GOD HOW'D I MISS THAT

Never mind, let's just see what happens.


----------



## Eifie (Apr 2, 2015)

Spoiler: Setlist



*Regular Setlist*


 Fuwa Fuwa Time (3 actions): Causes one of the Pokemon, chosen at random, to become attracted until the end of the song, regardless of the opponent's gender.
 *Tokimeki Sugar* (3 actions): Changes one of the Pokemon's, chosen at random, ability to Sweet Veil until the end of the song.
 Watashi no Koi wa Hotchikiss (4 actions): Causes one of the Pokemon, chosen at random, to become confused until the end of the song.
 Tsubasa wo Kudasai (3 actions): Adds the Flying type to a Pokemon chosen at random until the end of the song. Does not apply to Pokemon that are already Flying-type. This effect causes dual-typed Pokemon to become temporarily triple-typed.
 Curry Nochi Rice (3 actions): Adds the Fire type to a Pokemon chosen at random until the end of the song. Does not apply to Pokemon that are already Fire-type. This effect causes dual-typed Pokemon to become temporarily triple-typed.
 Tenshi ni Fureta Yo (4 actions): For the duration of the song, all Pokemon that are not fully evolved become fully evolved. These Pokemon return to their original evolutionary stage at the end of the song.

*Encore Setlist*


 Gohan wa Okazu (3 actions): Grants a 25% power boost to all attacks by Pokemon introduced in Gen 2 until the end of the song.
 U&I (4 actions): Changes one of the Pokemon's, chosen at random, ability to Parental Bond until the end of the song.
 Pure Pure Heart (4 actions): At the beginning and end of the song, Heart Swap will be inflicted on both Pokemon.




*Round Eight*​
*Ether's Bane* (1/2 left)

*Gulch* 
*Ability*: Swarm
*Health*: 69%
*Energy*: 89%
*Status*: Relieved.
*Commands*: Stone Edge / Protect ~ Stone Edge / Protect ~ Stone Edge / Protect

*Murkrow* (1/2 left)

*Nikki* 
*Ability*: Simple
*Health*: 100%
*Energy*: 100%
*Status*: Oblivious.
*Commands*: Lava Plume ~ Lava Plume ~ Lava Plume

------------------------------​
Nikki bursts out of her Poké Ball, and stares off into space.

Her trainer sighs, clearly used to this, and prods the Numel into action with her boot. Or tries to, anyway. It doesn't seem to have any effect, and for a few seconds the band continues to play on, untroubled.

And then a geyser of molten-hot lava rips open the earth beneath Gulch's six feet, and the Durant just barely manages to summon up a protective bubble in time to shield himself from the column of fire that comes shooting out. It throws him bubble and all up into the air, but when he lands his shield cushions him from the impact and from the subsequent barrage of burning rubble that cascades down toward him. Molten rocks bounce harmlessly off his shield, redirected instead toward screaming members of the audience, and one particularly large chunk of magma flies straight for the band's drummer, hitting her on the head so that she crumples unceremoniously to the floor.

The rest of the band plays on, unperturbed, and Nikki continues to stare off into space, even less perturbed. Gulch relaxes just a bit, exhausted from trying to stay on his guard continously for so long... just in time for another plume of magma to explode from that crack in the ground, searing his skin and launching him up into the air again. He falls to the ground on his back, limbs flailing helplessly as a shower of burning rocks piles atop him, each adding more fire to his agony. The baking heat from the sun glaring down on him certainly does not help.

And still the band plays on, launching into yet another song. As the first notes sound, a tiny baby copy of Nikki DESCENDS FROM THE HEAVENS to join her maker. Mother and child open separate fissures in the ground, one significantly larger than the other, and once again Gulch surrounds himself in a transparent bubble of energy just in time to protect himself from the two columns of lava that come roaring down upon him. When finally the assault ends he lets down his shield, panting heavily from the effort and not sure how much longer he can keep this up...

------------------------------​
*Ether's Bane* (1/2 left)

*Gulch* 
*Ability*: Swarm
*Health*: 44%
*Energy*: 62%
*Status*: Not so relieved.
*Used*: Protect ~ Protect (failed) ~ Protect

*Murkrow* (1/2 left)

*Nikki* 
*Ability*: Simple Parental Bond
*Health*: 100%
*Energy*: 86%
*Status*: Still oblivious.
*Used*: Lava Plume ~ Lava Plume ~ Lava Plume (x2)

*Arena Status*

 U&I is playing (3 more actions). Nikki's ability has been changed to Parental Bond until the end of the song.
 The sunlight is strong (4 more actions).

*Damage and Energy*

Gulch's Health: 69% - 25% (Lava Plume) = 44%
Gulch's Energy: 89% - 11% (Protect) - 2% (Protect, failed) - 14% (Protect) = 62%
Nikki's Health: 100%
Nikki's Energy: 100% - 4% (Lava Plume) - 4% (Lava Plume) - 6% (Lava Plume) = 86%

*Notes*

 _U&I_ started playing on the third action, giving Nikki the ability Parental Bond. Her "child"'s Lava Plume scored a critical hit.
 *Murkrow* commands first.


----------



## Murkrow (Apr 3, 2015)

I don't see any reason not to keep using Lava Plume, especially with Parental Bond

Lava Plume ~ Lava Plume ~ Lava Plume


----------



## Ether's Bane (Apr 4, 2015)

Let's go with some stalling tactics. Swagger, then Attract, then Protect.

Swagger ~ Attract ~ Protect


----------



## Eifie (Apr 4, 2015)

Spoiler: Setlist



*Encore Setlist*


 Gohan wa Okazu (3 actions): Grants a 25% power boost to all attacks by Pokemon introduced in Gen 2 until the end of the song.
 *U&I* (4 actions): Changes one of the Pokemon's, chosen at random, ability to Parental Bond until the end of the song.
 Pure Pure Heart (4 actions): At the beginning and end of the song, Heart Swap will be inflicted on both Pokemon.




*Round Nine*​
*Ether's Bane* (1/2 left)

*Gulch* 
*Ability*: Swarm
*Health*: 44%
*Energy*: 62%
*Status*: Not so relieved.
*Commands*: Swagger ~ Attract ~ Protect

*Murkrow* (1/2 left)

*Nikki* 
*Ability*: Simple Parental Bond
*Health*: 100%
*Energy*: 86%
*Status*: Still oblivious.
*Commands*: Lava Plume ~ Lava Plume ~ Lava Plume

------------------------------​
Trying to hide his discomfort, Gulch begins strutting about as best he can on his spindly ant legs, clacking his pincers at Nikki in what he hopes is a suitably arrogant fashion. "You can't catch me, loser!" he spits, putting all the disdain he can muster into the words. "I can keep this up all day! Go... take your... baby... to the... kitchen!!!" He cringes inwardly, ashamed at himself for uttering such vile taunts, but at least they have the desired effect. Nikki's smokescreen of obliviousness abruptly clears away, and the Numel stamps her front feet on the ground in rage, intending to open up an even deeper chasm of lava beneath Gulch's feet — except she kind of stamps too hard, and just hurts her own feet instead. Ouch. Meanwhile her tiny doppelganger watches this with wide, innocent eyes and begins wailing in dismay at this unmotherly show of violence.

Pleased to have avoided another shower of lava for the time being, Gulch tries a difference tack. He positions himself so that the sunlight glints oh-so-flatteringly off his pincers, and gives Nikki a sleazy wink. The Durant opens his mouth to deliver the most perfect of pickup lines: "hey baby, if you were a Camerupt already, I'd _hump_ you...!", but it's not really enough to placate the furious mother Nikki. Ignoring the strange rush of motherly hormones (or something) swirling within her, the Numel... bangs her head on the ground. It hurts. In fact, it hurts enough to jolt her back to reality just a little, and she and her child bellow to the river of lava flowing beneath the stage as one. Gulch quickly puts up yet another transparent shield, though, barely noticeable but for the sunlight reflecting off it, and once again survives the barrage of molten rock unscathed. To top things off, the band chooses this moment to stop playing, and Nikki's little friend, her only attachment to this world, disappears in a shower of fairy dust...

------------------------------​
*Ether's Bane* (1/2 left)

*Gulch* 
*Ability*: Swarm
*Health*: 44%
*Energy*: 41%
*Status*: Getting tired of keeping this up.
*Used*: Swagger ~ Attract ~ Protect

*Murkrow* (1/2 left)

*Nikki* 
*Ability*: Simple
*Health*: 90%
*Energy*: 76%
*Status*: Reverting to oblivious mode. Confused (35% failure chance). Mildly infatuated (5% failure chance).
*Used*: [confused] ~ [confused] ~ Lava Plume (x2)

*Arena Status*

 The sunlight is strong (1 more action).

*Damage and Energy*

Gulch's Health: 44%
Gulch's Energy: 62% - 4% (Swagger) - 4% (Attract) - 13% (Protect) = 41%
Nikki's Health: 100% - 6% (confusefail) - 4% (confusefail) = 90%
Nikki's Energy: 86% - 2% (confusefail) - 2% (confusefail) - 6% (Lava Plume) = 76%

*Notes*

 Nikki hurt herself in her confusion the first two actions.
 Attract had very little effect being used right after Swagger. It mildly infatuated Nikki and wiped out the +2 Attack boost.
 *Ether's Bane* commands first.


----------



## Ether's Bane (Apr 5, 2015)

Hone Claws, then Stone Edge, or Protect if Nikki uses a damaging Fire-type move, then Protect if Nikki uses a damaging Fire-type move, or Stone Edge otherwise.

Hone Claws ~ Stone Edge/Protect ~ Protect/Stone Edge


----------



## Murkrow (Apr 5, 2015)

Use lava plume once more, then ember to bait the first protect, then lava plume again.

Lava Plume ~ Ember ~ Lava Plume


----------



## Eifie (Apr 5, 2015)

Spoiler: Setlist



*Encore Setlist*


 Gohan wa Okazu (3 actions): Grants a 25% power boost to all attacks by Pokemon introduced in Gen 2 until the end of the song.
 U&I (4 actions): Changes one of the Pokemon's, chosen at random, ability to Parental Bond until the end of the song.
 Pure Pure Heart (4 actions): At the beginning and end of the song, Heart Swap will be inflicted on both Pokemon.




*Round Ten*​
*Ether's Bane* (1/2 left)

*Gulch* 
*Ability*: Swarm
*Health*: 44%
*Energy*: 41%
*Status*: Getting tired of keeping this up.
*Commands*: Hone Claws ~ Stone Edge / Protect ~ Stone Edge / Protect

*Murkrow* (1/2 left)

*Nikki* 
*Ability*: Simple
*Health*: 90%
*Energy*: 76%
*Status*: Reverting to oblivious mode. Confused (35% failure chance). Mildly infatuated (5% failure chance).
*Commands*: Lava Plume ~ Ember ~ Lava Plume

------------------------------​
Gulch completely ignores Nikki to scrape his pincers against the side of the stage, honing them to a find point and leaving several deep gouges in the wood, and the Numel is overcome by oblivious, yet MOTHERLY DESPAIR at the loss of her child and all that Gulch has put her emotions through. With a low, lonely bellow to the sun shining above, she calls forth yet another geyser of lava to open beneath Gulch's feet, and the Durant clacks, or makes other agonized Durant noises, as a stream of molten rock washes over him, getting through his steel coverings to sear the skin beneath. His burns throb angrily as he positions himself to watch his foe, and he fights to keep the pained expression off his face. At least the sun finally disappears back between the clouds instead of continuing to bake him into a succulent roast Durant.

A few small flames glow at the corners of Nikki's mouth, and Gulch immediately throws yet another protective shield over himself in a panic. Not really noticing, Nikki exhales a few tiny embers that cling to Gulch's protective bubble for only a second before quickly dying out. Gulch lets down his shield in relief only to notice Nikki preparing to stomp her feet in a way that's _very_ familiar by now, and desperately tries to renew it... but it's too late. Yet another column of fire bursts from the ground beneath his feet, throwing him helplessly up into the air, and when he lands he simply rolls up onto his back and closes his eyes in relief to embrace defeat.

------------------------------​
*Ether's Bane* (0/2 left)

*Gulch* 
*Ability*: Swarm
*Health*: 0%
*Energy*: 31%
*Status*: Knocked out!
*Used*: Hone Claws ~ Protect ~ Protect (failed)

*Murkrow* (1/2 left)

*Nikki* 
*Ability*: Simple
*Health*: 90%
*Energy*: 67%
*Status*: Oblivious to her victory.
*Used*: Lava Plume ~ Ember ~ Lava Plume

*Arena Status*

 Nothing of note.

*Damage and Energy*

Gulch's Health: 44% - 25% (Lava Plume) - 1% (burn) - 1% (burn) - 20% (Lava Plume) = 0%
Gulch's Energy: 41% - 2% (Hone Claws) - 6% (Protect) - 2% (Protect, failed) = 31%
Nikki's Health: 90%
Nikki's Energy: 76% - 4% (Lava Plume) - 1% (Ember) - 4% (Lava Plume) = 67%

*Notes*

 The band started playing _Gohan wa Okazu_, which had no effect since neither sendouts were generation II Pokémon.
 Nikki's first Lava Plume burned Gulch.

Annnnd that's a wrap! Murkrow wins and gets $16, Ether's Bane gets $8, and Arylett and I get $5 each. Cat, Gulch, and Nikki get 2 exp and happiness each. Rift gets 1 exp and happiness. Good game, you two!


----------

